# Toshiba Satellite Pro P100



## littledevil85ds (20. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage wie ich das Notebook zerlegt bekomme.
Ich habe jetzt alle Schrauben gelöst nur klemmt es irgendwo.
Ich würde sagen irgendwo in der MItte. Ich habe unter den ganzen Aufklebern schon geschaut da ist keine Schraube. Hat jemand einen Trick für mich ?


----------



## rabe08 (20. September 2010)

Hast Du schon unter den Gummifüßen nachgeschaut.


----------



## littledevil85ds (20. September 2010)

ja habe ich.
Es scheint als wenn genau in der MItte irgendwas diesen Laptop zusammen hält.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

Geht es um das gesamte Gehäuse oder nur um die untere Abdeckung? Bei ersterem: ich hatte mal bei nem Samsung den Fall, dass man erst die Tastatur entfernen musst und da drunter dann noch ne Schraube war, die das Gehäuse zusammenhielt.


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

ich hatte so was ähnliches, bei meinem Acer war ein "Gummipuffer" über ein Kabel der irgendwie auf der innenseite von der abdeckung festgeklebt war.


----------



## littledevil85ds (26. September 2010)

wie hast Du den abbekommen ?

ich möchte das gesamte Gehäuse abbauen will die Graka tauschen


----------



## littledevil85ds (30. September 2010)

Nur der vollständigskeitshalber

Taking apart Toshiba laptops and notebooks. DIY guides. Disassembly instructions.


----------



## Larson (30. September 2010)

> ich möchte das gesamte Gehäuse abbauen will die Graka tauschen



Wie jetzt da kann man die Graka tauschen?


----------

